# Series 3 hacking...



## ziffer (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been searching all over this site for answers to my questions, but all I'm finding is non-hacking info about the series 3.

I have an old SVR-2000 series 1 that long ago I installed a cache card, two new drives, added tivoweb, FTP, telnet, etc. Info on how to do all of these things was pretty easy to figure out and made me a happy lad. 

Now I took advantage of the lifetime sub xfer and picked up a series 3 in addition to a 750GB drive. *Bumwire*'s drive upgrade looks to be a no-brainer :up: :up: :up: so that's covered. However, while I've got everything apart, I'd like to get shell access, *nix tools & utils, and the hash string replaced so I can enable backdoors. Anyone have a goto or something to get me started in the right direction? 

Cheers!


----------



## ziffer (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello, anyone out there???
Really, please throw me a bone here. Options are:

Go "_here_" to help out the work in progress
Won't be done until new s3 v8.x release is pushed out
The following series 2 hacks should also work on a series 3. Please search forum for more info on "X" and "Y".
Series 3, yeah, _nobody_ owns those yet.  
Piss off!  
Any goto's would be most appreciated! 

FWIW, I picked up a 750GB drive on sale at Frys and had no issues copying the OEM drive over while using Bumwine's excellent and easy instructions (would post url, but I'm not over 5 posts yet). 98 hours HD, 900 some odd SD hours recording capacity. Some disk seeking noises, but not very loud (forgot to run Seagate tools first; firmware setting may have helped?).


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

The series 3 is brand new, and very expensive. Very few people are willing to risk their brand new tivo to test things. If you're willing too, let us know what you find out!! Probably going to involve replacing your PROM for starters...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

There is a Series 3 hacking thread on DDB.


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

rbautch said:


> There is a Series 3 hacking thread on DDB.


Showing my extreme ignorance... What is DDB?


----------



## PaulRuby (Jul 27, 2005)

By the way, for those wanting to upgrade the series 3 hard drive, google "bumwine tivo series 3 upgrade" for the dirt-simple instructions. Credit goes to heatzeke at the bottom of the link, so give him the props. He also sells upgrade drives on fleabay for VERY reasonable prices or email him directly "at yahoo dot com". I also used the $300 fry's seagate 750gb and it works great.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

DDB - google deal on a database


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

PaulRuby said:


> Showing my extreme ignorance... What is DDB?


That site which can NOT be mentioned. D-E-A-L-D-A-T-A-B-A-S-E-.-C-O-M. We can't link it or it looks like this www.************.com


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

Guys, it's 2021. Come on! DDB is dead, and hacks are becoming a thing of the past. However, I still love hacking to this day and need help finding the best way to hack my PROM-modded TiVo HD. I know it might sound totally outdated and irrelevant nowadays, but I have tried SApper and few other hacking methods to no avail. For example, SApper keeps on giving me error messages when I run the script on the boot disk I created. These mostly include "Mounting /dev/XXX on /X failed" and "Permission denied". There are also syntax errors that come up frequently that I don't usually understand. Can one of you nostalgic nerds PLEASE stand up and chime in for a solution to these godforsaken issues?


----------

